# Quem gosta de homem é viado, mulher gosta mesmo é de dinheiro.



## vitor boldrin

Alguém sabe como traduzir iso para o inglês ou se há uma expressão próxima a essa em inglês?
*Quem gosta de homem é viado, mulher gosta mesmo é de dinheiro.*


----------



## Jabir

olha o ban, olha o ban!


----------



## Joca

Não sei se faria sentido em inglês, mas pensei nesta possibilidade (ainda que ache essa expressão e todas as correlatas cretinas):

Gays want men with a bulge in their pants, women want men with a bulge in their wallets.


----------



## machadinho

vitor boldrin said:


> Alguém sabe como traduzir iso para o inglês ou se há uma expressão próxima a essa em inglês?


A mais próxima que conheço é: I'm a pretty fucking sexist, yeah! And homophobic, too! yeah!


----------



## Guigo

Não se trata de um dito, de uma frase feita, de uma expressão consagrada, de um símile, de um mote ou qualquer coisa já arraigada em nossa língua.

É apenas a resposta de um bilionário velhusco, cercado de jovens beldades, quando perguntado, por um fofoqueiro televisivo, se ele conseguia ainda algum 'desempenho' com as belezinhas joviais com as quais circulava pela noite. Desta forma, pode ser feita uma tradução literal, sem maiores delongas, na linha do exposto pelo Joca, acima.


----------



## Joca

Guigo said:


> Não se trata de um dito, de uma frase feita, de uma expressão consagrada, de um símile, de um mote ou qualquer coisa já arraigada em nossa língua.
> 
> É apenas a resposta de um bilionário velhusco, cercado de jovens beldades, quando perguntado, por um fofoqueiro televisivo, se ele conseguia ainda algum 'desempenho' com as belezinhas joviais com as quais circulava pela noite. Desta forma, pode ser feita uma tradução literal, sem maiores delongas, na linha do exposto pelo Joca, acima.



Guigo, é possível dar nome aos bois? Quem terá sido esse senhor espirituoso? hehehe


----------



## Guigo

Joca said:


> Guigo, é possível dar nome aos bois? Quem terá sido esse senhor espirituoso? hehehe



Conhecido como o "Rei da Soja", o empresário Olacir de Moraes está mais para "Rei do Sexo". Como é possível ver na foto ao lado, não deve ser por sex appeal e se está difícil de entender porque ele desfila por aí com beldades bem mais jovens que ele, a explicação vem da boca do próprio: "Quem gosta de homem é viado, mulher gosta é de dinheiro". Lembremos de outra clássica do empresário: "Quando eu vou a um restaurante de luxo e peço o mais caro prato de camarão, eu não fico perguntando pro camarão se ele gosta de mim. Eu o como com muito gosto!". Além de rei da soja e do sexo, Olacir é filósofo.

http://www.obaoba.com.br/brasil/magazine/veja-lista-com-as-celebridades-viciadas-em-sexo

O entervistador foi o Amaury Jr.


----------



## William Stein

Guigo said:


> Conhecido como o "Rei da Soja", o empresário Olacir de Moraes está mais para "Rei do Sexo". Como é possível ver na foto ao lado, não deve ser por sex appeal e se está difícil de entender porque ele desfila por aí com beldades bem mais jovens que ele, a explicação vem da boca do próprio: "Quem gosta de homem é viado, mulher gosta é de dinheiro". Lembremos de outra clássica do empresário: "Quando eu vou a um restaurante de luxo e peço o mais caro prato de camarão, eu não fico perguntando pro camarão se ele gosta de mim. Eu o como com muito gosto!". Além de rei da soja e do sexo, Olacir é filósofo.
> 
> http://www.obaoba.com.br/brasil/magazine/veja-lista-com-as-celebridades-viciadas-em-sexo
> 
> O entervistador foi o Amaury Jr.




Can anybody please explain what "viado" means here? Also, I don't understand the syntax of: ""mulher gosta é de dinheiro". Sorry, what do you expect from a stupid foreigner


----------



## Joca

Viado/veado is a pejorative expression for the gay male.

Mulher gosta é de dinheiro = É de dinheiro que mulher gosta = O que a mulher gosta é de dinheiro = Mulher gosta de dinheiro e não de outras coisas ...

The "é" is just emphatic (sp?).


----------



## William Stein

Joca said:


> Viado/veado is a pejorative expression for the gay male.



Thanks but I still don't understand the syntax. Does it literally means this:

A man who likes men is called a queer (Is that from venado? Venado means a straight (non-gay) cuckold in Spanish)  and a woman who likes men is called "mulher de dinero" (whore?)

Maybe that ugly old rich guy is saying: People insult men who like men and call them bad names, and people insult women who like men by calling them whores. With the implication that both insults are unfair (and that the women aren't necessarily attracted to him for his money).


----------



## Joca

William, I think 'viado' or 'veado' translates well as 'fag'; it's a paradox, because 'veado' actually means 'the deer', which is said to be a very 'masculine' animal, if you see what I mean.

No, the meaning is more or like this:

A gay (man) likes men for what they are, a woman likes men for what they have.


----------



## William Stein

Joca said:


> William, I think 'viado' or 'veado' translates well as 'fag'; it's a paradox, because 'veado' actually means 'the deer', which is said to be a very 'masculine' animal, if you see what I mean.



Right, that's why venado in Spanish means "cornudo" (cuckold) What do you think of my interpretation of the sentence at the bottom of #10? (I added that later so you may not have seen it).


----------



## Joca

William Stein said:


> Right, that's why venado in Spanish means "cornudo" (cuckold) What do you think of my interpretation of the sentence at the bottom of #10? (I added that later so you may not have seen it).



No, not exactly (as for your interpretation). Actually, he (the old ugly rich man) is ackowledging that women like to be with him because of his money, that women usually are attracted to a man for his wealth or power. It is the homosexual who loves a man unconditionally, if I may use that stretch.


----------



## William Stein

Joca said:


> No, not exactly (as for your interpretation). Actually, he (the old ugly rich man) is ackowledging that women like to be with him because of his money, that women usually are attracted to a man for his wealth or power. It is the homosexual who loves a man unconditionally, if I may use that stretch.



Aha, okay, thanks, then your translation in #12 is very good (I'm not saying I agree with the orignal though


----------



## Joca

William Stein said:


> Aha, okay, thanks, then your translation in #12 is very good *(I'm not saying I agree with the orignal though*



Where is he/she who does?


----------



## William Stein

Joca said:


> Where is he/she who does?



Right, I didn't mean to imply that you agreed with it. I hate to be insistent but I still don't understand the syntax. Is this really correct:  ""mulher gosta mesmo é de dinheiro"


----------



## Joca

Yes, William, it is correct, but it's rather colloquial. You rarely see this construction in formal writing. "É de dinheiro que a mulher gosta realmente." In poor English: "It's (the) money women are really fond of."


----------



## William Stein

Okay, thanks again. The English version is fine, by the way, that rule about never ending a sentence with a preposition is just pedantic (Fowler, the editor of the Oxford English Dictionary, disagreed with that rule, for example).


----------



## Darth Nihilus

I find it amusing the amount of trolling OP gets away with; many foreros apparently don't seem to be familiar with the _"morde-e-assopra"_ style.


----------



## vitor boldrin

William Stein 





So translating it literally sounds like " who loves men because (their hard cock)they are is only FAGGOT, women love men because ( not your cock) of their money".

now did you get it?


----------



## William Stein

vitor boldrin said:


> William Stein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So translating it literally sounds like " who loves men because (their hard cock)they are is only FAGGOT, women love men because ( not your cock) of their money".
> 
> now did you get it?



Yes, now it's crystal clear (just kidding). Is there really a word that means "hard cock" there? My understanding (better late than never) is something like: "It's faggots who really love men; what women love is their money."

Darth Nihilus: Who is OP and where do you see any trolling?


----------



## mglenadel

I would replace "love" for "are attracted to" and "wealth" for "money": "Women are attracted to wealth. It's fags who are attracted to men"


----------



## vitor boldrin

Mas não há nenhum idiom para isso em inglês?


----------



## mglenadel

Nope. Nem tudo tem correlação direta. Tem coisa que é jabuticaba mesmo.


----------



## William Stein

mglenadel said:


> Nope. Nem tudo tem correlação direta. Tem coisa que é jabuticaba mesmo.



Does "jabuticaba" mean native to Brazil like the jabuticaba tree?

I agree, I don't you could find that idiom in any language. It's really incredibly offensive to everyone: 
1) it says straight men really have nothing attractive about them except for their money (except for gays)
2) it says women are all whores
3) it implies that gays have bad taste because they like men, who really have nothing attractive about them.

Is there anybody else you can offend? Can't you include a handicapped person or racial minority somehow?


----------



## Guigo

William Stein said:


> Does "jabuticaba" mean native to Brazil like the jabuticaba tree?
> 
> I agree, I don't you could find that idiom in any language. It's really incredibly offensive to everyone:
> 1) it says straight men really have nothing attractive about them except for their money (except for gays)
> 2) it says women are all whores
> 3) it implies that gays have bad taste because they like men, who really have nothing attractive about them.
> 
> Is there anybody else you can offend? Can't you include a handicapped person or racial minority somehow?



Wow, it's not a say or a common law or anything similar.

It's just a silly phrase said by an old and rich man in a particular context. (Check my previous posts).


----------



## Joca

I agree it sounds offensive, William, but you shouldn't take it too seriously. He must have said it as a half-serious joke while he was surrounded by those beautiful smart girls, you know. While it is not true for most women, it may be totally true for those girls. And they are not ashamed of it, I guess. And I don't think it is true for most gays either. Though a few can be very shallow, most can be very selective. Whatever the case, please don't take it too seriously.


----------



## Vanda

William, sobre ''viado'' com i - a grafia do animal é com e - na gíria, é assim mesmo. Usam assim para ficar diferente do animal e por convenção mesmo.
Uma explicação que li. No artigo diz que é por ser de transviado, e não do animal.
http://www.aulete.com.br/transviado

(Vocês estão me deixando louca com esta mistura de assuntos. Agora não consigo tirar o sublinhado)


----------



## William Stein

Guigo said:


> Wow, it's not a say or a common law or anything similar.
> 
> It's just a silly phrase said by an old and rich man in a particular context. (Check my previous posts).



I think it must really be a saying because it gets 5,320 Google hits. I'm not a very "politically correct" person, usually, but I can't imagine anybody saying something like that in English in the media (and surviving).


----------



## Guigo

William Stein said:


> I think it must really be a saying because it gets 5,320 Google hits. I'm not a very "politically correct" person, usually, but I can't imagine anybody saying something like that in English in the media (and surviving).



Unless you have US$ 1,000,000,000.00 (one billion dollars) or even more.


----------



## Joca

Guigo said:


> Unless you have US$ 1,000,000,000.00 (one billion dollars) or even more.



Or alternatively, unless he seeks refuge in Brazil...


----------

